# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  Вирт-смотр: суки рабочий класс.

## RexStaller

*Суки рабочий класс*
1.
На фото возраст 2 года,на видео-4 года


*Дрессировка собаки:КД-1,ИПО-ЗТП*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EHC8f0z4r4

----------


## RexStaller

2.
Возраст 4 года


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkEAi9yTumw

----------


## RexStaller

3.


*дрессировка собаки-ИПО-2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TshqwUIbHw8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqy_PkwV2W0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-P6b_UEQwA

----------


## RexStaller

4.


*дрессировка собаки-ОКД-1 КД-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsqrMutMexg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zMxNjvmusw
на нижеследующих видео собаке 5 лет
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJwcSaczzPM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfcDaWXExzs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IfAkQn87iw

----------


## RexStaller

5.
Возраст 3 года


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKMUPGmQ-gY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38l6KScMWFk

----------


## RexStaller

6.
Возраст 2 года


*дрессировка собаки ОКД-1,БХ,послушание из ИПО1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Wcb-TvXxzA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMBN-Omt1_c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDWhd-4sFjU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWrmZKKMpz8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGU1Jem9WZA

----------


## RexStaller

7.
Возраст почти 6 лет


*дрессировка собаки ОКД,ЗКС-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT-bG2PAZEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwfEJnPBPrE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3khlDG91lY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-8WmQCqZvs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL1ycB2J1IM

----------


## RexStaller

8.
Возраст 2,5 года


*дрессировка собаки ОКД,ЗКС*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vbUczlh5No
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTXAI6KA2-I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAgK90ot0r8

----------


## RexStaller

9.
Возраст 2,5 года


*дрессировка собаки ОКД,ЗКС*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnu2NrcHONg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmhNh4cTDo0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRNHV7-KoFk

----------


## RexStaller

10.
Возраст  2 года


*дрессировка ОКД,ЗКС*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-tc6_sQJx4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEvNiLoXZPU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9qIwKpWzzI

----------


## RexStaller

головы фото

----------


## RexStaller

фото головы

----------


## RexStaller

фото головы

----------

